# Talk to me about sandbox sand, respirable silica, and cancer



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

(X-posted in Mindful Home Management)

I know that most sandbox sand contains respirable silica, which is a known carcinogen. Even regular beach sand has silica. Virtually all playground sandboxes have silica in their sand. Is it only an issue for prolonged periods of exposure, or in poorly ventilated areas?

I have been thinking of getting Safe Sand for our home sandbox, but conventional sand is everywhere else. What to do?


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Here's some near you. I have used t his in my classroom. It's nice stuff. Great for water/sand play







.


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

: I'm interested to see what other ppl have to say on the matter...

I can't say for sure about sandbox sand, but I do know that when it comes to dried potters clay, it's only long-term and repeated exposure that will significantly increase your likelihood of cancer. Also, I'm an archaeologist and I have never heard of an archaeologist getting lung cancer from exposure to sand or dirt particles (and I'm around it all the time).


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks for starting this thread! I just dumped the little bit of remaining sand out of our sandbox and was thinking about buying some healthier sand to replace it. It seems so expensive, but I searched on the Sandtastic link and found that they carry it at our local Lakeshore. I'll have to give them a call and find out how much it costs without shipping charges.


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm a geologist (actually, a sedimentologist, at that!)- so I kind of specialize in sand







When you think of pretty white sand beaches-- that's mostly silica. Silica is extremely stable at the temp/pressure/chemical conditions at the surface of the earth, and that's why it's sometimes the only component left after rocks have bumped and cruised down rivers, etc. to the ocean. All of life on earth evolved in the presence of lots and lots of silica-- so don't be afraid of it!

The health, issue, as I understand it, is with crystalline silica DUST. You're talking about tiny tiny particles that are small enough to float around in the air and be breathed in-- sand-size particles are much too large for that. What you're likely to encounter out in the natural world is very different from what can happen in industrial settings. Beach sand is so nice and gritty because the smaller particles have been carried away by wave action- so don't sweat it. If you're really concerned about your sandbox sand, simply rinse it out- the water will wash away any fines, and you'll be left with something clean and stable.

I'm a total safety freak with regard to my 2yo dd-- and, honestly, this is one case where I think that some folks are preying on the good intentions of parents to market an over-priced product.


----------



## NoliMum (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SweetPotato* 
I'm a geologist (actually, a sedimentologist, at that!)- so I kind of specialize in sand







When you think of pretty white sand beaches-- that's mostly silica. Silica is extremely stable at the temp/pressure/chemical conditions at the surface of the earth, and that's why it's sometimes the only component left after rocks have bumped and cruised down rivers, etc. to the ocean. All of life on earth evolved in the presence of lots and lots of silica-- so don't be afraid of it!

The health, issue, as I understand it, is with crystalline silica DUST. You're talking about tiny tiny particles that are small enough to float around in the air and be breathed in-- sand-size particles are much too large for that. What you're likely to encounter out in the natural world is very different from what can happen in industrial settings. Beach sand is so nice and gritty because the smaller particles have been carried away by wave action- so don't sweat it. If you're really concerned about your sandbox sand, simply rinse it out- the water will wash away any fines, and you'll be left with something clean and stable.

I'm a total safety freak with regard to my 2yo dd-- and, honestly, this is one case where I think that some folks are preying on the good intentions of parents to market an over-priced product.

That is good to read. I'm glad there is a resident "expert" here. We get so much conflicting information, and it's hard to tell who's taking advantage of us: supposed "safety products" retailers, or the sandmakers letting our kids play with harmful stuff. Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## Kama82 (Mar 12, 2006)

Sweetpotato your explantion really made sense. I appriciate you taking the time to write it! I had actually never heard about this until I saw this thread and I was all ready to go buy some of that safe sand until I read your post. Thank you!


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

Bringing it back...

We just moved and dumped all our old sandbox sand. I didn't even know about the danger of the silica dust, it just bothered me that dd would come in all covered in dust every time she played in her sandbox. The sand was rocky and dusty, not nice like beach sand. So now we've been going around trying to find something less dusty. Is the stuff from Toys R us less dusty? Or should I look for beach sand from a nursery? It seems like it would be a big job to rinse 200 pounds of sand.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

From what I read in Healthy Child, Healthy World, the issue is with the commercial "play sand" sold at Home D and the like. That sand comes from cruched quarry rocks and is much finer and dustier than regular old beach sand, therefore much more of a risk.

We went to our local garden shop and got bags of beach sand, which I confirmed by calling the manufacturer. If you look at it, it looks like beach sand, and not silky white "fake" sand.

HTH!


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

so there is no "play sand" made for sandboxes that doesn't have all the silica dust?

I'll look for beach sand. Thanks!


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I dont know anything about this particular subject, but I just thought that I would mention we used to have "play sand" from TRU and DS was never dusty. It was like salt.


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

I usually research EVERYTHING ds is exposed to, but I never even thought about play sand being a potential danger







We have the sand from TRU, any opinions on that? I guess I have some more research to do......


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Anyone else?

We've got a lovely wooden sandbox we'd love to use with DD, but where oh where do we get sand? TRU? Home Depot beach sand? I called up the safe sand people and it would be more than $400 to fill our sand box!!! EEEEEEK!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

We've been thinking about building a sandbox for dd and this thread is making me feel pretty thankful I live on the coast! I think I'll just go gather some sand from the beach myself.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm the OP, and after lots and lots of research, we called our local sand and gravel place and got the cleanest, best washed sand we could find. It is quite a bit grainier than, and not as fine as, typical play sand, and is not very dusty at all. Slsurface's post (#3) really helped to set my mind at ease. DS was absolutely *thrilled* when the dump truck showed up with our cubic yard of sand, and the redwood sandbox DH built is beautiful.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

We're going for pebble gravel instead of sand. Seems easier to keep out of clothes AND less likely that the neighbour's cats will poop in it! ( I know that you can cover your sandbox, but still!)

Is there anything wrong with gravel?


----------



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

Yeah we're building a sandbox too, I was just going to get the sand like my grandparents used to use in some parts of the garden. It's not really dusty, it's grainy, like a PP mentioned. I'm not too worried.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
Is there anything wrong with gravel?

Could be a choking hazard, but not if your DC doesn't put things in the mouth. DS does so it wouldn't work for us.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

Pea/pebble gravel is actually what the Safesand site recommends as a less expensive alternative to their sand.


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

We filled our sandbox with pea gravel. I'm really happy with the decision. It doesn't get all over everything like sand does. It makes nice sounds when you pour and scrape it. We have fun finding pretty rocks. DD adores her rockbox. She plays in it daily. In fact, when we first put it up she stand at the back door after dark begging to go outside and play in her box. The rocks are small enough to pass through without being a choking concern IMHO (not that I'd encourage eating them of course). My only complaint is that some sand toys don't work in the rocks (like molds and pitchers and sandwheels with tiny holes for sand to flow through).


----------



## Lupena (Aug 30, 2006)

now I'm totally freaked out....We have a home made sandbox that my son plays in daily..! It doesn't seem dusty but OF COURSE the odd bit will end up in his mouth.. Would keeping it wet solve the dust problem? What our geologist said makes sense, but now the paranoia has set in.... Pea gravel would be irritating if your main sandbox activity is castle and cake making, I would think.


----------



## Julie1014 (Feb 12, 2007)

We got a couple of bags of sand from Toys R Us and it was very nice. Little dust, no rocks, etc. but not cheap, either. We needed a few more bags so DH decided to pick up some play sand from Home Depot. Yikes! Talk about crappy sand! It would be fine under a swing set but not in a sand box. So, now we have to buy 4 more bags from TRU


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Can anyone post links to the "good" and "bad" (dusty) sand so we know what to avoid








Or is just running water over regular old play sand from Toys R Us sufficient?


----------



## Kat_shoshin (Feb 16, 2007)

We needed to fill in the dirt beside our house and got a load of clay. The kids play in the dirt all day - I am going to buy industrial non-sandbox sand for the back of the house though.

Great thread!


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

we had our sand delivered by a soil/rock company. they filled a dump truck with sand and dumped it by our garage for us. it was on the expensive side $80, but delivery was most of the charge. we got 2 yards of sand. we have a pretty big sandbox and we had a bit extra sand to use for other purposes.


----------



## Lupena (Aug 30, 2006)

my sand is dusty, I checked it this morning, yikes. I didn't think it was, it's not too fine. Now I guess I have to figure out how to get rid it.. Is anyone else worried also about the odd bit that gets in their mouths? If I ordered sand from a landscape co. wouldn't it be just as dusty?

ohhhhh. freaking out.... It's not easy to 'switch' out your sand!!!!


----------

